# T-Shirt Tag - The country of origin?



## Dontfear2bwrong (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

If a shirt was made in India, imported to the U.S. and I purchase it from a distributor in the U.S., can you retag it to say “Embellished in U.S.A.?” Or, would my tag have to say “Made In India.” I heard that “Made In India” is only required when the t-shirt comes over from India to the U.S. for import and tax laws. 

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It would have to say Made in India if the garment was Made in India.

You can ADD "embellished in USA", but it would legally have to have Made in India on it. 

More info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t34590.html


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

It's not just for import and tax reasons that country of origin has to be accurate, it's also for consumer information and protection.


----------



## Dontfear2bwrong (Dec 29, 2005)

Rodney and Solmu - Thank you both for your guidance and information. I appreciate it.


----------



## Varner88 (Aug 23, 2008)

You can also do what big surf companies do and add Designed in the USA


----------



## hdjaye (May 28, 2009)

What if the company of the blank shirt imports it from different countries like, Peru, Chiina etc etc? i wouldn't know the origin of the shirts until I get the actual ones they ship for retagging. I would like to have a screen print care label. What do i do?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

hdjaye said:


> What if the company of the blank shirt imports it from different countries like, Peru, Chiina etc etc? i wouldn't know the origin of the shirts until I get the actual ones they ship for retagging. I would like to have a screen print care label. What do i do?


Either use a different company that sources from one country only, or find out in advance what the different countries _could_ be and prepare labels accordingly, or don't relabel the shirts, or wait until the shirts arrive and label them accordingly.

They need to be labelled with an accurate country of origin. There is no way around that.


----------



## JCS2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but where on the care tag or neck label does the country of origin need to be listed?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

JCS2013 said:


> Maybe I missed it, but where on the care tag or neck label does the country of origin need to be listed?


It needs to be listed on the front of the label.


----------



## suki123 (Aug 14, 2017)

made in USA Fabric and cutting in USA and send to Mexico for only sewing.
Add dye and print in the USA. Is made in Mexico?


----------



## Yahmed2 (Dec 11, 2017)

No one usually checks, you might get away with it but legally you're required to disclose the country of origin everywhere in the planet.


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

You can add Designed in USA , We are t-shirts manufacturer in China, some of Our customers required us add "Designed in (their country)" .


----------



## MarcoPoloSD (Feb 20, 2018)

Great info, thanks guys. Long time reader first time poster.

After reading the info in this thread I still have a question. When would a company use the phrase I see periodically 

"Made in USA with imported fabric"? 

Or is that just misinformation that someone wished they could put on the label because it sounds better than "Made in Sri Lanka" or "Made in BFE"?

Like most in here, I buy imported shirts from a distributor and screen print on them.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

MarcoPoloSD said:


> Great info, thanks guys. Long time reader first time poster.
> 
> After reading the info in this thread I still have a question. When would a company use the phrase I see periodically
> 
> ...


It can say Made in USA of imported fabric only if bolts of imported fabric were cut and sewn together in the U.S. 

If you import completed shirts, you cannot legally use this statement; even if you print them in the U.S.


----------



## Hetzer (Oct 18, 2013)

It has to say "Made in India" however you can add "embellished in USA" or "Designed in USA"


----------



## FantasTico (Jan 2, 2015)

Me too I left the tag Made in ... and always printed Embellished in Canada. The retail stores never said anything.


----------



## gulfsidebill (Feb 28, 2019)

TAGLESS CLOTHING LABEL REQUIREMENTS
These requirements are enforced by the Federal Trade Commission as part of the Textile & Wool Acts
•Company Name, Brand or Logo
•Garment Size
•Type of Material – Fiber Content
•The Country of Origin 
•Care Instructions – Use Graphic Symbols or written instructions
•Name of the Company and/or Website
Better to be safe than sorry... If your not sure make a call (877) FTC-HELP (877-382-4357)
Speaking from 45+ years of heat transfer decorating experience Good Luck and Keep on Pressing!


----------



## williamsd123 (Aug 5, 2020)

If I get custom shirts made through Alibaba.com, are they required by law to include care label or am I responsible for purchasing at an extra charge?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

williamsd123 said:


> If I get custom shirts made through Alibaba.com, are they required by law to include care label or am I responsible for purchasing at an extra charge?



Without the required labeling coming into the U.S. you risk customs returning the merchandise to the sender.


----------

